# Who was your first camper at the campsite?



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

You know, the camper you're forced to move in no matter what. Who is/was it?

Mine is Raymond, and I gotta say, with no lie, that I actually was expecting him as my first camper. And seeing him as my first camper, I was shocked! I of course HAD to move him in. (No choice anyway)

Tell me your first forced camper you had to move in please. And if there is already a thread similar to this, feel free to move/lock it if you so choose.


----------



## axo (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunately mine was Quillson. Who is, no joke, the only duck I don't like. I'm kinda disappointed, but I also set down a plot of land the same day and met Gladys on a mystery tour so that made up for it a little bit.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Quillson, I want him gone so badly and luckily I have some Amiibo cards that I will use to force him out because he's really ugly


----------



## piske (Mar 28, 2020)

wait huh i HAVE to move them in??? nooo, mine is Quillson and i hate him >_>;

- - - Post Merge - - -

p.s. why we all have Quillson lol


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh wow, I got Quillson too! I don't mind him. A lot of us got Quillson, haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sheesh, about 3 people have Quillson. Talk about trying to win the lottery.

Make that 4.

What, does a certain day determine what smug you're getting?


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Unfortunate Quillson gang yikes we all share each others pain!


----------



## Beige (Mar 28, 2020)

Julia. I liked her at first but now, not so much - especially since I have so many better snooties. If anyone want to 'reserve' her for when she moves, let me know!


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 28, 2020)

My was Curlos the sheep!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Mar 28, 2020)

Shep. There could've been worser.


----------



## zammey12 (Mar 28, 2020)

Zell, not bad, but definitely could have been better.


----------



## Larimar (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Leopold! Not a fan of his mane being green but hes pretty cute otherwise and I'm happy to have him move in :> it could've been a looot worse


----------



## epona (Mar 28, 2020)

haven't built my campsite yet but this thread is giving me the fear now


----------



## Sherra (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Kidd. Not too bad, I guess. I wished for Ankha, but no such luck.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2020)

Zell the deer.


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Kidd. I do not like goats.


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 28, 2020)

Sherra said:


> Mine was Kidd. Not too bad, I guess. I wished for Ankha, but no such luck.



The first campsite move in can only be smug though, right?


----------



## doja cat (Mar 28, 2020)

mine was Hans, i wasn’t familiar with him but i like him a lot! he’s definitely staying on my island


----------



## Slothie (Mar 28, 2020)

Lucha. Definitely not a fan. He's been tucked into a corner and will be first to do when I start amiibo booting XD


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 28, 2020)

Shampsto said:


> The first campsite move in can only be smug though, right?



No, it can be other personalities however it seems the vast majority of people get smug villagers for some reason


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

Yeah, it seems like Smug is the most common.


----------



## Mello (Mar 28, 2020)

it was chops, and it literally tore me apart to see him there, and to know that i was forced to have him


----------



## Calysis (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Alice. She's cute, but not who I want on my island.


----------



## thundershot (Mar 28, 2020)

Chadder... it could have been worse. It could have been Pietro or Beardo.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

thundershot said:


> Chadder... it could have been worse. It could have been Pietro or Beardo.


I like Chadder. I wouldn't have minded if he showed up.


----------



## meggtheegg (Mar 28, 2020)

i got curly, a SECOND jock, and i HATE the jock personaality and want 0 jocks on my island now that you dont need personalities for PWPs. i forced him out the day before yesterday with an amiibo lol, my first jock Sparro will be the next to go.


----------



## Azrael (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Kyle! 

I don't think I ever had him in New Leaf so I was happy enough with him.


----------



## Tabs287 (Mar 28, 2020)

Chadder. Expected worse


----------



## Dewy (Mar 28, 2020)

Keaton. Not really a big fan, but I guess I like his colors


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 28, 2020)

Marshall. personally not a fan of him, but he's not a bad villager to have until i can replace w someone else


----------



## Eternal (Mar 28, 2020)

My campsite is day 1 so I haven't had a move in, wish me luck for tomorrow though!


----------



## Junee (Mar 28, 2020)

Rodney. Honestly? Kinda ruined my moring...


----------



## InkFox (Mar 28, 2020)

Ed, he's gonna be the first one to be kicked out of my Island, ugh. If anyone wants him feel free to contact me haha.


----------



## P. Star (Mar 28, 2020)

Lucha...he’s not staying long


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Mar 28, 2020)

Jacques.
Eh, not my favorite, but I feel like a dodged a bullet. There are some real duds in the smug category.


----------



## Toska (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Zell. He's not too bad, definitely could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Emi (Mar 28, 2020)

Rodney who I have been ignoring since he moved in. Can’t wait for him to move out! I hate that we can’t reset over the first camper.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 28, 2020)

Klaus. He's cute though so I don't really mind the 'lil Caesar bear


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 28, 2020)

Kidd. Never had him before so I'm good with him moving in!


----------



## tajikey (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Boris, and yeah, he won't be staying long. Hopefully I can get the Amiibo process started tomorrow.


----------



## heartache (Mar 28, 2020)

I just got Colton this morning. He's alright, but I'll probably let him move out when he asks. I'm not a huge fan of the horses lol.


----------



## Noctis (Mar 28, 2020)

Olaf. He moved out quickly so that's a  good thing.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 28, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You know, the camper you're forced to move in no matter what. Who is/was it?
> 
> Mine is Raymond, and I gotta say, with no lie, that I actually was expecting him as my first camper. And seeing him as my first camper, I was shocked! I of course HAD to move him in. (No choice anyway)
> 
> Tell me your first forced camper you had to move in please. And if there is already a thread similar to this, feel free to move/lock it if you so choose.



I got Raymond too! I was so excited!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> I got Raymond too! I was so excited!


Ooh, someone else got Raymond as well. Nice.



tajikey said:


> I got Boris, and yeah, he won't be staying long. Hopefully I can get the Amiibo process started tomorrow.


Can you let me know if Boris ever decides to move out? I would want him.


----------



## ayeeprill (Mar 28, 2020)

Julian! Never got the big fuss over him but he's so endearing, omg.


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm going to see tomorrow! I'm really crossing my fingers, a lot of the smug type villagers are not my favorite so hopefully I end up with someone I like.


----------



## Animecafe102 (Mar 28, 2020)

Chrissy! And then I found Francine on an island not long after so I have both of the sisters!

- - - Post Merge - - -



ayeeprill said:


> Julian! Never got the big fuss over him but he's so endearing, omg.



I'm so jealous, Julian is my boy and I'm looking everywhere for him, I wish I got that lucky lol


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 28, 2020)

Klaus. He’s a cool-looking Roman-inspires bear. Not my favorite smug but could have been _way_ worse.


----------



## Sheando (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Huck the frog, one of the few frogs I’m....not thrilled about. I was really hoping for Curlos, but Huck isn’t bad; I’ll try to love him anyhow.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 28, 2020)

I will get mine tomorrow (or the day after because I chose to move my campsite ? I don't know). I'm really hoping to get Raymond or Judy... if I can't get any of the new, I hope I'll get Kyle. He's my only dreamy I don't have as an amiibo.


----------



## Louis (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Phil, the ostrich. Now I have both Phoebe and Ostrich :>


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Mar 28, 2020)

Huck. I am so upset.


----------



## Solio (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Tex. He's no O'Hare, but I like him. Could have been much worse.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Mar 28, 2020)

Lucha? Is that the name lol. Some bird with a mask. Ew


----------



## Speeny (Mar 28, 2020)

Raymond for me too.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Mar 28, 2020)

I also got Raymond.It looks like his sleeping bag is made of leather.


----------



## fawnpi (Mar 28, 2020)

Huh! My first camper was actually Raymond too!


----------



## cheezu (Mar 28, 2020)

oh wow... I thought the first camper HAD to be a Smug but judging by some of the replies it doesn't.

I'll find out tomorrow.
I have a card for Henry, my Smug of choice, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## fogwood (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Lobo! I love cranky villagers, so this was perfect x3


----------



## duckvely (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Lionel!


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Zell the smug deer (gazelle?)!  I was really worried about getting someone ugly, and was happy to see Zell this morning!  I like him.

I also made another plot and found Del the cranky alligator on an island.  Invited him because he's straight up a battleship so it goes well with my naval-themed island.  I also have Deli the lazy monkey on my island too...
Deli, Zell, and Del hehe


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 28, 2020)

Phil ...... :\


----------



## froslass (Mar 28, 2020)

beardo............ thank god he's out


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Mar 28, 2020)

I got O'Hare. Pretty happy.


----------



## foxgl0ves (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh wow, Raymond as the first and forced move in? Gotta say I’m super jealous lol I would have been the happiest if he was mine.

I got Beardo. I don’t care for him but I suppose I could have been way worse


----------



## stelare (Mar 28, 2020)

Eugene  Not thrilled


----------



## GameFaceClive (Mar 28, 2020)

Ed *SIGH*


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 28, 2020)

Lionel and idk how to feel about him....


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Hans, the gorilla. I can care less about what villagers I get for now, as none of the villagers in my town (save for Agent S) are among my favorites.


----------



## Jakeee (Mar 28, 2020)

My first camper was also Raymond, I honestly didn't want him at first, but his dialogues were soo good that I had to keep him lol


----------



## mocha. (Mar 28, 2020)

Curlos - not awful, but not my first choice. he watered all my flowers today though which was so sweet :c


----------



## Maiana (Mar 28, 2020)

Jacques~
Anybody but Pietro.


----------



## Jolyne (Mar 28, 2020)

Pierto


----------



## jakeypride (Mar 28, 2020)

Has anybody tried creating a new player and resetting?


----------



## Junalt (Mar 28, 2020)

Marshal <3 I was going to scan him in first when I gained access to scanning in amiibos but this saves a lot of time.


----------



## rianne (Mar 28, 2020)

I got the new sheep, Dom. I'm happy. c:


----------



## Lazaros (Mar 28, 2020)

Rodney. I sacrificed him to another camper in the end, because this hamster ruined my entire day.


----------



## Ameer (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Pietro!


----------



## jozial (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Colton, the smug horse. I hate smugs, and I hated Colton in New Leaf. I'm curious to see if they're more tolerable in NH


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2020)

stelare said:


> Eugene  Not thrilled


Okay, that I can be jealous behind on.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Sheldon :') 

Not thrilled -- he's definitely on the short list to get booted.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 28, 2020)

i got chaddar, which is one of the few smug villagers i actually like, so i think i got sorta lucky!


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 28, 2020)

Huck, he's cute but I'm definitely not keeping him. He's given me gifts more than any other villager at least.


----------



## chimaru (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Raymond.

I have no idea who all the possible villager are, but I like him so far, so I'm happy


----------



## Saga (Mar 28, 2020)

I got O'Hare, who is OK. I don't necessarily love him, but his house is super cool, with animated flooring!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 28, 2020)

My campsite has been built so I'm hoping someone will move into it tomorrow.

I hope it won't be Quillson, I don't hate him or anything....but I had him in my town in New Leaf and he's kind of an "eh" villager for me.

I had Jacques in New Leaf and I wouldn't mind him again, though I'm hoping for someone new.

I think I'd like either....Chadder, Eugene, Hans, O'Hare, Pietro, Phil, Raymond, Shep or Tex. There's a decent chance of getting one of them so fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Astrid. She's not terrible by any means, but I'm definitely booting her out when the time comes lol.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Mar 28, 2020)

I was hoping for Chaddar but I got Hippeux... or however you spell it. Not too thrilled.


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2020)

Meh. I got Curlos. It would be fine if I didn't had a Sheep before... I had Frita as my starting villager.
Now I'm aiming to fill my village quickly so I can start utilizing the Camper-Villager Swap method.


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 28, 2020)

Pietro

</3


----------



## Bioness (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Lionel, who was also the first villager to move out.


----------



## Fayde (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Graham. Decided to place his house on the cliff and he'll most likely be the first villager that I'm moving out ;v;


----------



## xTurnip (Mar 28, 2020)

I had Hopper!


----------



## moon_child (Mar 28, 2020)

Ed. Not very happy about it but hey it could’ve been worse. I don’t particularly enjoy horse villagers but whatever. He can stay and leave whenever he wants. At least it wasn’t QUILLSON. I didn’t have to call the police.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 28, 2020)

moe, hes not so bad but im definitely not planning on keeping him


----------



## Takeru (Mar 28, 2020)

My first was Claus. I think he's like... alright.


----------



## momayo (Mar 28, 2020)

Jacques is alright.


----------



## Courier (Mar 28, 2020)

I got Rodney. I like to think that I don't dislike any villagers...but I _really_ would've preffered anyone other than him.


----------



## motheaten (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Drago, I almost had a heart attack I despise him


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Mar 28, 2020)

raymond!


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 28, 2020)

Julian not my favorite at all but I need kk so...


----------



## DeMarzi (Mar 28, 2020)

Hippeaux and I was considering resetting my whole save rather than letting Shrek live on my island


----------



## Faux (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Ike.  Could have been worse, but.  :/  Huge Not a Fan vibes.


----------



## Mayor Justin (Mar 28, 2020)

Got Frita and Boone. I dislike Frita but love Boone!

P.S. sorry for everyone who got Quillson  RIP


----------



## Coffeeland (Mar 28, 2020)

Rolf was my first camper.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Mar 28, 2020)

Mine was Pietro! I know a lot of people dont like him, but I think he’s adorable. His facial expressions are so cute, he’s definitely staying forever.


----------



## Lellyna (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine is Lionel I don’t like him or hate him


----------



## usa-chan (Mar 29, 2020)

mine was carlos, which was very disappointing. i'm not really fond of sheep villagers, except for muffy (and dom when he snuck into my heart since he was one of my first villagers). he's not actually bad, not as bad as others, but he still hasn't grown on me like my other villagers did.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 29, 2020)

Kyle, which I'm very happy about. He was in my New Leaf town so I already like him a lot.


----------



## sodappend (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Lopez! I like him. Will keep him until I get his picture


----------



## Maerle (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Jacques. I don’t really like him. I’m disappointed, but oh well. Maybe he’ll surprise me.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 29, 2020)

rodney. what a way to start the day. NOT. i want him to go and he hasn't even moved in. i want to time travel now.

the way no one is getting marshal or colton........ did the developers coded according to the tier list? lmao


----------



## a sprout (Mar 29, 2020)

queenie
she's pretty alright? i kinda dig the purple, but the feathers on her head look a little goofy to me


----------



## cheezu (Mar 29, 2020)

Zell.
I'm actually happy. Could have been way worse.
Don't think I'll keep him though so whenever that glitch is fixed, I'll be happy to trade him with someone.

Gonna go on some island tours now to hunt the next potential villager. Wish me luck!


----------



## CowKing (Mar 29, 2020)

Curlos, I was really hoping for Phil tho


----------



## Catoleil (Mar 29, 2020)

got graham in mine and i actually like him enough, but i already have other smug villagers planned in his place


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 29, 2020)

O’Hare.... first impressions.. not the best!! But maybe I’ll grow to like him!


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 29, 2020)

Dizzardy said:


> My campsite has been built so I'm hoping someone will move into it tomorrow.
> 
> I hope it won't be Quillson, I don't hate him or anything....but I had him in my town in New Leaf and he's kind of an "eh" villager for me.
> 
> ...



Just checked this morning. I didn't get one of the villagers on my list.

I got Curlos the sheep. He's ok, certainly not the worst one I could have gotten.


----------



## Jas (Mar 29, 2020)

oh my god...

i was conveniently still awake working at 5AM so i figured hey! why not check the campsite and see who came? it's HIPPEAUX, y'all. no.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 29, 2020)

Jas said:


> oh my god...
> 
> i was conveniently still awake working at 5AM so i figured hey! why not check the campsite and see who came? it's HIPPEAUX, y'all. no.



*Shrek


----------



## saltydeadboi (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Beardo ): .....he doesn't even have a beard!! 
Needless to say, I built a fence around his house and only open it up to smack him with the net haha.


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Julian which I was pretty happy about. Too bad I had Papi too, not too fond of having repeat species in my island.


----------



## Luxen (Mar 29, 2020)

Jacques was the one i I had at my campsite. Never had him in New Leaf, but he looks pretty cool and cute.


----------



## goro (Mar 29, 2020)

beardo...... my friend came over to my town and we cornered him in the tent and said "redistribute the wealth"


----------



## Eryot (Mar 29, 2020)

So the first camper doesn't change even if the day changes and you haven't talked to him? Oh my God why Nintendo does this to us...


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

mira. i thought i liked her at first, but now not really- she's just annoying? i-


----------



## Bon (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Huck. I hate him. Placed his house way up on the hillside where he can't get anywhere.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Lucha. Can't say I'm all that familiar with him and I've never been a fan of the bird villagers, but I love the colour red and he's speaking Deutsch so we're going to be best friends. Already envisioning long nights spent sipping wine and singing Falco songs off-key.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Raymond! I'm super stoked! He's such a cutie


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Beardo. My most despised villager. I got stuck with him for 3 months in New Leaf and I don't care what glitches I risk he is being kicked out with amiibo as soon as possible. Potentially today, considering TTing to be rid of him.


----------



## Eternal (Mar 29, 2020)

I GOT ZELL! I have legit never been happier. Finally a cool villager.


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Chops...not really thrilled to have him, but I do like variety lol I plotted all the land Nook had for sale and Limberg moved into one of them on his own...so I have two that are not really attractive but I feel that is a decent balance. I don't feel the need to have all my favorite villagers, and I like meeting new ones that I wouldn't normally have chosen myself.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Pietro. I don't like him, but I can live with him for the moment.


----------



## Evadere (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Henry


----------



## Envy (Mar 29, 2020)

I got... Hippeaux. And we really can't choose? I thought we would get a number of villagers in and get to decide when one came in that we wanted. =/


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 29, 2020)

I just got my first camper this morning... it was Lionel. Not someone I would have picked in a lineup, but he does kinda fit well with my town theme so he might stay a while.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 29, 2020)

raymond the kitty! thank you rng for raymond


----------



## LaFra (Mar 29, 2020)

Kyle, a wolf. 
Not bad at all but i was hoping for Phil... I miss my Ostrich Town ç__ç


----------



## Cirice (Mar 29, 2020)

Cirice said:


> I will get mine tomorrow (or the day after because I chose to move my campsite ? I don't know). I'm really hoping to get Raymond or Judy... if I can't get any of the new, I hope I'll get Kyle. He's my only dreamy I don't have as an amiibo.



I got O'hare  I mean he's cute but he's... not the one I was hoping for. I can't wait to make him move out.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Beardo...and I'll be honest, I dislike him a lot (more than Jambette at this point). So I decided to enforce isolation onto him and placed his housing plot away from everything and everyone, it will stay that way until he moves.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Eugine!

Could be better but could be way worse too.


----------



## V I Z I O N (Mar 29, 2020)

ugh....BEARDO. why?? like- why? he doesnt even have a DIY bench in his house lmao


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 29, 2020)

Envy said:


> I got... Hippeaux. And we really can't choose? I thought we would get a number of villagers in and get to decide when one came in that we wanted. =/



honestly. what a wasted opportunity. like i'd rather WAIT for kk slider than wait for a villager to move out.


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 29, 2020)

Lucha the smug wrestling loving bird, could be worst, could be better. I have never have had him so least he is new to me.


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 29, 2020)

Graham. Not a fan of him, but it could be worse


----------



## Cory (Mar 29, 2020)

I got marshal. I know he's really popular and I didn't really get all the love surrounding him in New Leaf, he seems cool though.


----------



## jeni (Mar 29, 2020)

I've had horrible luck with villagers on the islands so I was expecting the same with the campsite, but I got Marshal! He's one of the villagers I actually wanted


----------



## Robin (Mar 29, 2020)

My campsite will be fully built tomorrow so I'm looking forward to who might be there in a few days time


----------



## Hoshiumi (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was Boomer!


----------



## Bucky42 (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine first was this morning and it was Ken. I don't know anything about him yet. Just said hi.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Mar 29, 2020)

On my new island, my first visiter in the campsite is Hans. So glad I got him.


----------



## Saralie (Mar 29, 2020)

I was so nervous, but I actually lucked out and got Julian! I've had him in previous towns and like him so I'm pleased.


----------



## 5cm/s (Mar 29, 2020)

eugene! could be worse i'm happy haha


----------



## xara (Mar 29, 2020)

got shep this morning - not super thrilled but it could be worse lol


----------



## PixelSammie (Mar 29, 2020)

I got o'hare! Not my first choice but better than some i've seen.


----------



## TheBased (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Rodney which I do not like at all


----------



## skogkyst (Mar 29, 2020)

Update: it was Huck! I don't love him but I don't hate him either.


----------



## SetsuTheYena (Mar 29, 2020)

Cielle said:


> I was so nervous, but I actually lucked out and got Julian! I've had him in previous towns and like him so I'm pleased.



I also got Julian as my first one. I didn’t care much for him and just saw him as trade material, but he has really grown on me now~


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 29, 2020)

I checked this morning and got Pietro. He wouldn't be my first choice but I still think he's cute personally so I'm happy! I'm glad I didn't get an uggo 

Then the first nook mile ticket I used I found Kabuki on a bamboo island WooooOOo, I love him!


----------



## jakeypride (Mar 29, 2020)

Shrek.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Marshal and my significant other got Raymond! Quite lucky. 
I never understood the Marshal hype in New Leaf, but I’m definitely not unhappy to have him.


----------



## Mothership (Mar 29, 2020)

I was dreading checking my camp site because there are quite a few smugs that I did not want to see. But...I got one of my favs, Quillson, the duck so I'm quite happy


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Graham...and I do not like him at all. He just weirds me out. He's definitely going to be moved out soon.

But I've had great luck with all of my other villagers so I can't even be mad!


----------



## AmphritriteL (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Shep! I’m not gonna keep him on the island though


----------



## Shawna (Mar 29, 2020)

Lucha!  He's very cool! ^_^


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 29, 2020)

I met Lucha the bird for the first time in my Animal crossing career


----------



## Yewynn (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Colton. I don't like him, but it could've been worse. Never had him before so we'll see how it goes, haha!


----------



## Alpaca Herder (Mar 29, 2020)

Beardo but I found Zucker and Dom on island tours immediately after so I don't feel so bad.


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 29, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I got Graham...and I do not like him at all. He just weirds me out. He's definitely going to be moved out soon.
> 
> But I've had great luck with all of my other villagers so I can't even be mad!



Ooh I love Graham, if you end up moving him out and want to sell him please lmk!


----------



## Nayu (Mar 29, 2020)

Did anyone try not to talk to the first camper? I got Kidd, but I was wondering if he’ll just move out tomorrow if I don’t invite him... I wish I could get another smug like Raymond or Marshal ;3;”


----------



## Colette (Mar 29, 2020)

I was blessed with Julian!


----------



## Allytria (Mar 29, 2020)

I was so extremely luck to have gotten Marshal! I was fearing the worse but I'm super happy to have him! He's one of my dreamies and now I don't have to worry about getting him later. c:


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Lopez. He's OK.


----------



## SuperK98 (Mar 29, 2020)

I lucked out with Marshal!


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 29, 2020)

I woke up to find Lionel. Meh.


----------



## CeriSyrin (Mar 29, 2020)

I got lucky and got Julian! I'm really happy because I was not in love with my first 3 villagers that I got.


----------



## thedeepestdaydream (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Eugene. Smug is not my favorite type of villager, but we'll see. If he drives me crazy then I'll Amiibo him out with the Pinky card I have.


----------



## Lillyshins (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Chops...

Kinda like fishing up a rock.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Marshal! Very happy that one of my dreamies is now checked off  Now to continue island-hopping...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Olaf. 
Today I summoned Chrissy though, she was a sight for sore eyes. She asked for a cardboard sofa, but I cant give her one, because I don`t have the cardboard box recipe. So I think that will delay her moving in with one extra day….


----------



## ieRWaZz (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was Tex. He's okay


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 29, 2020)

Keaton


----------



## coney (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Jacques. I always thought he looked cool, so I'm happy I got him


----------



## Ras (Mar 29, 2020)

Eugene. Oh, dear.


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Mar 29, 2020)

eugene  another ugly, unwanted resident.  he also had a bad attitude so im already over him lol


----------



## Alyx (Mar 29, 2020)

My first villager in the campsite was O'Hare and I invited him. He's cute!


----------



## CalSamurai (Mar 29, 2020)

Alyx said:


> My first villager in the campsite was O'Hare and I invited him. He's cute!



Niiiiiiice!


I got Ken, who's in like my top 25 so I'm real pleased with that.


----------



## Raayzx (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Pietro! I was legit worried I was gonna get a bad villager after going through this thread but Pietro is actually really cool! A clown like me can finally hang out with another similar being


----------



## dorohedoros (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was Zell! I invited him right away.


----------



## Zura (Mar 29, 2020)

Lopez, I don't know if he's popular or not.


----------



## mystery (Mar 29, 2020)

Got mine today, Ken who I think was among my new leaf starters showed up which is cool/


----------



## th8827 (Mar 29, 2020)

Huck.

I don't like him.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was Huck as well. 

Could have been worse, of course, and I'm moderately shocked I didn't end up with Beardo or Pietro, but I was hoping for Raymond so badly.


----------



## Minto (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Curlos. Normally I love most sheep, he's literally the only sheep I don't like.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 29, 2020)

Minto said:


> I got Curlos. Normally I love most sheep, he's literally the only sheep I don't like.



I feel you there. I was really hoping I wouldn't get him considering at the time I already had Frita (but now she's moving out and I'm stuck with..... Hazel........).


----------



## mayortiffany (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Henry.

He's pretty cute and I don't have any frogs or smug villagers, so it's nice I have some variety. Could be a lot worse!


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Mar 29, 2020)

Leopold. I'm pretty happy with that. I also put another house plot in the island and got Dobie from a mystery island.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 29, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> I got Henry.
> 
> He's pretty cute and I don't have any frogs or smug villagers, so it's nice I have some variety. Could be a lot worse!



I would have been content with Henry. Huck is just not appealing to me design wise at all (mostly just the subdued grey tone he has).


----------



## Alicia (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Quillson.


----------



## rytlocknroll (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was Ken. I was pretty pleased as I like how he almost looks like a crow, which corvids are my favorite birds. His personality is pretty nice too, and his house being East Asian themed is pretty funny to me since his personality doesn't really look like he'd be into that stuff.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 29, 2020)

Zell. I would've been fine with anybody but Pietro. I hold an irrational grudge against that clown sheep.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 29, 2020)

I was only hoping to get a villager I'd never had in new leaf (which is a pretty small pool since I played the heck out of it) and ended up with Raymond!


----------



## Cheybunny (Mar 29, 2020)

marshal ugh


----------



## iofuu (Mar 29, 2020)

O'Hare he's not bad


----------



## rytlocknroll (Mar 29, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> I would've been fine with anybody but Pietro. I hold an irrational grudge against that clown sheep.



I'm honestly surprised he's so high on the popularity list on here because I despise that sheep. I don't even hate clowns, necessarily, I just think he's tacky looking.


----------



## Elov (Mar 29, 2020)

Mine was finally built today, and no one showed up... Is there any possible way I can still get someone to come today? Or do I have to wait until tomorrow for someone to visit?


----------



## sunchild (Mar 29, 2020)

Elov said:


> Mine was finally built today, and no one showed up... Is there any possible way I can still get someone to come today? Or do I have to wait until tomorrow for someone to visit?



you'll have to wait for tomorrow. my first camper showed up the day after the campsite was built.. idk if it's been that way for everyone


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 29, 2020)

It is like that for everyone. Apparently, it takes 2 days for someone to show up at your campsite when you've built the campsite. Its the same function as it was in New Leaf.


----------



## samsquared (Mar 29, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I got Graham...and I do not like him at all. He just weirds me out. He's definitely going to be moved out soon.
> 
> But I've had great luck with all of my other villagers so I can't even be mad!


I feel exactly the same way as you! I got Graham & was disappointed. He has the weirdest house, too LOL


----------



## rezberri (Mar 29, 2020)

i got chops and i wanted to die. hes never being spoken to and thats the truth sorry chops i'll find u a better home brother


----------



## Elov (Mar 29, 2020)

Awh I'm a little disappointed because I didn't really understand how plots worked initially, and I set them down while holding off on inviting villagers from the islands and 3 random villagers I didn't like moved in to the plots instead. ;-; But at least I'll have something to look forward to for tomorrow.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m going to get my first camper tomorrow. From all the smug, all I want is not to get the ugliest of them all : Julian.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 29, 2020)

Eugene! I gave him a different pair of glasses to wear today and I think he looks much cuter that way. I wasn’t super excited about having him move in initially, but a lot of new villagers I’ve had have grown on me.


----------



## meo (Mar 29, 2020)

Ken the Ninja Chicken. 
He's no longer in my town though.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm getting mine tomorrow. It's nice to know that smug is not the only type of villager that can come by. I'm hoping for Purrl :'9


----------



## Globes216 (Mar 29, 2020)

I got Quillson too... I've never had him before so maybe he'll grow on me but at the moment im not too impressed.. I wanted Curlos, Pietro or Klaus


----------



## Holla (Mar 29, 2020)

Lopez I had him for a long time in New Leaf. I like him but probably won’t be keeping him.


----------



## rynlol (Mar 29, 2020)

I got zell and my sister got Raymond!


----------



## Volmise (Mar 29, 2020)

Marshal was mine and was totally unexpected. Was in a voice call with a friend of mine as I checked and I cheered a bit too loud. ;;


----------



## Bosca (Mar 29, 2020)

Lovely Lionel. He wasn't a fave, but I think considering how 1st camper works, I lucked out with a nice one. If I ever get Kidd or Julian tho, I can see him going as I only want one smug.


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 29, 2020)

Eternally jealous of the people who got Raymond or Marshal.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Mar 29, 2020)

Chops.

I can think of worse smugs to get, though I can think of better ones to get too


----------



## lizardu (Mar 30, 2020)

Klaus. I want him *out*.


----------



## korikorach (Mar 30, 2020)

I've got Hamlet  I haven't actually asked him to move in yet but I know that if I just don't ask he'll probably stay there forever haha


----------



## Dozer (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Lucha as my first. Meh. I wanted Klaus or Hippeaux.


----------



## Fruitcup (Mar 30, 2020)

Chadder is one of my dreams but I got O'Hare which I don't mind, he's a cute bun bun!


----------



## oiwa (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Chops. He has a mustache.

One of my bestest friends in the world got Raymond. I couldn't believe it haha.

I was hoping to get Bettina or Alice.


----------



## towki (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Ed. I dislike him a LOT.


----------



## capnport (Mar 30, 2020)

Mine was Pietro. I'm not a fan of his design, but his name is incredibly fun to say. Pietro. Pietro. Pietro.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 30, 2020)

My campsite is under construction so tomorrow is the big day to see the new villager. I am so excited to be tomorrow... ( ' v ' )


----------



## KawaiixKiller (Mar 30, 2020)

goose


----------



## Draoii (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Colton! I'm not too sure how I feel about him yet.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 30, 2020)

I don't remember his name, but he is a hippo, who appears to be some extremely rich, high-class person.


----------



## spencerspencer (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Keaton! Smug and colorful eagle, although I am sure RNG could have been "worse"


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 30, 2020)

Julian, he's cool but I'm not really a big fan of him.
I know he's popular and I'd give him away in a heartbeat but then there's that glitch...


----------



## Oblivia (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Julian which is objectively awesome... but he's a long-term villager in my New Leaf town and I was planning to stand firm on not having any repeats. The nostalgia is real seeing him here, though!

What to do?!


----------



## Airysuit (Mar 30, 2020)

Raymond


----------



## TizzyTop (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Colton!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 30, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> I got Julian which is objectively awesome... but he's a long-term villager in my New Leaf town and I was planning to stand firm on not having any repeats. The nostalgia is real seeing him here, though!
> 
> What to do?!



Kick him out !

My first camper was Lionel ! I was sooooo relieved ! I was afraid I would get some crappy-ass villager like Julian. Even Beardo is better than Julian.


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 30, 2020)

Can you "reset" the camper you get? Or it is already decided?

I am aware that is going to be a smug one.


----------



## Boccages (Mar 30, 2020)

You can't reset it. You can only embrace it as he will move into your town whatever happens.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 30, 2020)

I really wanted Raymond but I got O’Hare and I’m pretty happy with it.

I love O’Hare and he’s perfect for island life.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Mar 30, 2020)

Graham. Probably the first one I'm not actively looking forward to living with.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Mar 30, 2020)

Campsite officially opened yesterday.  This morning Chops arrived.


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 30, 2020)

Lucha.
Yay.
Not.
Sorry if you like him but what the heck is the design on his face like seriously


----------



## HappyTails (Mar 30, 2020)

My first camper arrived today and it was Ken.


----------



## MegaGroovyman123 (Mar 30, 2020)

My first camper is/was Leopold! I was kind of shocked at first, NGL!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 30, 2020)

Pietro! Not good for my island, but I hope I can send him to someone who loves him!


----------



## Tenocht (Mar 30, 2020)

Boccages said:


> You can't reset it. You can only embrace it as he will move into your town whatever happens.



I'm aware that he will move in no matter what, but is there a way to retry who will move in? Like starting the game several times for a different one to be in the camp?


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 30, 2020)

Tenocht said:


> I'm aware that he will move in no matter what, but is there a way to retry who will move in? Like starting the game several times for a different one to be in the camp?



No they will stick around until you invite them unfortunately


----------



## Introverted Nautilus (Mar 30, 2020)

I was quite fortunate to have Marshal as my first camper!


----------



## dioscuri (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Quillson... not the worst, I suppose. I got Nana on an island later though, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## maple22 (Mar 30, 2020)

Marshal. He's cool, even if he's kind of overrated by some.


----------



## Awhburn (Mar 30, 2020)

Graham just moved in today :/
I'm gonna ignore and keep on reporting him until he moves away.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 30, 2020)

Ed. I accidentally talked to him and now I can’t get him to leave. Help.


----------



## Flare (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Chops... I guess finding Dom on an island made up for this disaster.


----------



## leohyrule (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Julian. I never thought I'd ever get him, so I tried to stay neutral, but now I love him


----------



## teanopi (Mar 30, 2020)

I was so worried I'd get someone I don't like, but I got Marshal!
I'm super pumped about it ^^


----------



## Celinalia (Mar 30, 2020)

omg i was so worried and then i got cookie! i'm so happy lol


----------



## SilverRath21 (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Hans, I like the cut of his jib


----------



## celestial_owl (Mar 30, 2020)

I had Klaus! I was a little annoyed at first because I didn’t know that your first campsite animal would forcibly move in, so that was frustrating to begin with. I wasn’t thrilled with Klaus, but since he’s moved in I definitely have started to warm up to him! He was the cutest grumpy face and his house is inspired by the Roman baths!


----------



## Hanami (Mar 30, 2020)

Zell. I wanted Raymond, but I'm ok with him!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 30, 2020)

Marshall.


----------



## lilypadfrog (Mar 30, 2020)

Rodney ;____;

Gonna ignore til he moves out lol


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Mar 30, 2020)

Kaiaa said:


> My was Curlos the sheep!



I got Curlos too! I love him n.n At first i didnt but he warmed up to me ♡


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 30, 2020)

I got my first camper today and it's Keaton. He might not be one of my fave villagers but I had him in my NL town and I don't mind him, so I'm cool.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 30, 2020)

lilypadfrog said:


> Rodney ;____;
> 
> Gonna ignore til he moves out lol



Me too.  Yikes.


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 30, 2020)

Graham the hamster....yay.

why..

Oh well, it could've been worst.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 30, 2020)

moment of silence for all of us who got chops please


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 30, 2020)

I got Ken  I've never had him before and he seems super cool tbh and will probably stay a while


----------



## *Maddy* (Mar 30, 2020)

Ken, I don't particularly like his design so I've put him on a cliff. He'll be gone soon hopefully


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 31, 2020)

I got Kyle. Not one if the villagers I was hoping for, but could've been worse.
I've had him in NL before, and this time around he's much sassier... I'm not sure I like it.


----------



## Heyden (Mar 31, 2020)

Colton. He’s alright, but after seeing his house I kind of like him a little better.


----------



## pink (Mar 31, 2020)

I got Julian which is fine by me I love unicorns. He was one of my dreamies in new leaf I'm glad I got him here.


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 31, 2020)

Huck. Which was pretty phonetically similar to the sound I made when I saw him


----------



## Scrafty (Mar 31, 2020)

julian, he's not a dreamie but i was definitely happy to see him show up lol


----------



## kirbbys (Mar 31, 2020)

Henry! He's so cute.


----------



## Wrathie83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Keaton, never had him in New leaf .


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 31, 2020)

Just got my campsite today! First camper is Marshal, I wanted Gayle. My hunt continues.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 31, 2020)

It was Hans. Not my first choice of smug villager for sure, but could be worse. I feared I would get Beardo so I'm grateful it's not him.


----------



## jreamgardner (Mar 31, 2020)

graham unfortunately.. but i have marshal now who replaced him


----------



## nikkin (Mar 31, 2020)

Leopold! I did not want him at all. Realized after 3 days I had to accept him  My brother got Raymond...so lucky! He's adorable.


----------



## Indrii (Mar 31, 2020)

I got Henry which I’m in two minds about. I like him but I had him for a long time in New Leaf and I was trying to get new villagers this time around. He can stay for a while, but he won’t be permanent.


----------



## Kokillue (Mar 31, 2020)

i got phil. he's alright, but i'm not keeping him around for long. he _did_ bring my bird villager total to 3 though... (soon to be 4 with buzz on the way)


----------



## safalin (Mar 31, 2020)

I got Phil. Definitely not my first choice but I like him more than a lot of villagers.


----------



## Spunki (Mar 31, 2020)

Quillson... oof. 

I really hoped for (Profile Pic) or someone else like O´Hare, Eugene, Marshall, Kidd etc.

Now I have to farm tickets, wait for him to move out and hope to get another Smug. Sorry for all Quillson Fans our there, but there are definitely better Ducks. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 2, 2020)

Ugh, Lopez. He will not be staying long.


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 2, 2020)

I got Murphy. He's fine, nothing I hate but nothing I want to keep.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 2, 2020)

Curlos. Yikes. Needless to say, I placed his plot on top of a cliff with no incline and no bridge, far from everyone and everything. He will stay there until he leaves.


----------

